# Christmas Ornament



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a Christmas Ornament that I turned today finished with Lacquer. I tried this after watching Larry Hasiak from Florida make these. After he gets the ball shaped he cuts the ball in half and then glues it back together. Then I burnt 4 lines including the glue line and colored it with colored pencils. I also put silver stars on the top. They can't be seen real well. The icicle is pretty short as it had a knot in the middle of it and broke off while turning. Oh well the wife likes it so I guess that is all that counts.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a neat little ornament Bernie. I like the way you adorned that one and would not have believed you cut it in half!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Here is a Christmas Ornament that I turned today finished with Lacquer. I tried this after watching Larry Hasiak from Florida make these. After he gets the ball shaped he cuts the ball in half and then glues it back together. Then I burnt 4 lines including the glue line and colored it with colored pencils. I also put silver stars on the top. They can't be seen real well. The icicle is pretty short as it had a knot in the middle of it and broke off while turning. Oh well the wife likes it so I guess that is all that counts.


Beautiful ornament!!

Why would you just cut the ball in half then glue it back together?
Something else done while apart? 

Once you get the ole lathe turning, there's no stopping you!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Beautiful ornament!!
> 
> Why would you just cut the ball in half then glue it back together?
> Something else done while apart?
> ...


Joe the reason it is cut into is to hollow the inside of the ball out. Would you believe that thing only weighs about 2 1/2 oz. now. Sometimes I use another method where I hollow the ball, then turn the icicle and then turn the top cap so that is a 3 piecer. 

Thanks Corey. These things are really easy make. You would not have a problem with 2 1/2" to 3" square by 6" long piece.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"These things are really easy make."

So are Faberge eggs, by the craftsmen at the Faberge factory! You really are too modest Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. They are a lot of fun to make and really pretty easy. I can do one start to finish in about 20 to 25 minutes and that is not rushing anything.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How about some progress shots for the next one? I'm sure all viewers will take an oath of silence!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Bernie. Had to get the picture off real quick wife will want me to make her a set she goes nuts over ornaments for the tree.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments and yes Harry the next one I will do a picture by picture of the turning. Then I will tell Glenmore's wife that he knows how to do those ornaments.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Really nice Bernie. Had to get the picture off real quick wife will want me to make her a set she goes nuts over ornaments for the tree.


Hey Glenmore you can e-mail Melvyn L. Brown and I will pm the address. You could ask if they still have the DVD for sale by Larry Hasiak called Hollowing Turning and Christmas Ornaments. The Christmas ornaments is worth the $15 for the DVD. I am not sure if they have went up since I bought mine about 8 months ago. But that is what I used to learn how and he is excellent in showing how to turn them. Just a thought for you and any of the others. DVD for $15 is cheap.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Someone might want to remove that e-mail address.. Prime pickins for the spam bots to snag..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> Someone might want to remove that e-mail address.. Prime pickins for the spam bots to snag..


Thanks Mike didn't even think.


----------

